
Mark Zuckerberg's Statement on Russian Election Meddling - doppp
http://time.com/4952391/mark-zuckerberg-facebook-russia-meddling-congress/
======
twobyfour
Which is basically only about ads. No mention of astroturfing and the use of
platforms like Facebook to spread "news" of things that never happened. Weak
sauce.

